# Sharp Micro Four Thirds "8K" Video Camera



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 10, 2019)

_[2020-01-18 15:09 I renamed this topic again yesterday to better describe the topic.  Comment #6 gives the latest information.]_

At CES 2019, Sharp showed a Micro 4:3 based camera which will be capable of 8K video.  Price is projected to be under $5,000.  Specs are expected in Q2, probably at NAB 2019, so availability will probably be much later.

The announcement from DPReview.com:

Sharp reveals 8K Micro Four Thirds camera prototype at CES 2019


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Apr 6, 2019)

April 4, 2019, The Micro Four Thirds Organization and Sharp have announced that Sharp has officially declared its support for the standard and will be introducing products that comply with it.  Most likely this means that the 8K video camera will be coming soon.

"Sharp announces it's officially joining Micro Four Thirds system"
by Damien Demolder, Published Apr 4, 2019 by DPreview.com

Sharp announces it's officially joining Micro Four Thirds system


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 6, 2019)

Looks surprising that they are entering the consumer camera market when we're also being informed that it's a diminishing marker - but their old Viewcam video cameras used to be very popular, and they still make professional video cameras

Sharp Announces 8C-B60A 8K Professional Camcorder


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 7, 2019)

They will have a lot of catching up to do.....


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Apr 30, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Looks surprising that they are entering the consumer camera market when we're also being informed that it's a diminishing marker . . . .



The latest CIPA numbers were a surprise.  They were below what I expected, but I cannot take much meaning from them.  I think that the Interchangeable Lens Camera market is in disarray because of all the new products in the Full-Frame Mirror-less market and what it all means.  Nikon fans who wanted a huge leap are disappointed, Canon fans are disappointed in the "R", though I think the "RP" might be well received, and now that we see the Panasonics, people can start to make decisions again.

But CIPA is, as far as I know reports ONLY the Japanese companies.  It never took into account GoPros, and Black Magic, or the Chinese and Korean companies.  From what I have seen, the Black Magic Pocket Cinema 4K has been doing very well, and I don't know how GoPro sales are doing, but they might also still be a real success.  Video is growing, and YouTube and Netflix are driving it.

So what does that mean to Sharp?  Well, it is going to depend on "price / performance", but they are going to be alone in a niche market.  Little of what happens to the rest of the industry has anything to do with their target.  They are showing it around at NAB which means that they see it more as a Pro market product, which I think has potential.  8K Pro cameras are hugely expensive, and they are mostly huge.  They have the possibility of tapping into the "B-roll camera" market, just like the GoPros and Black Magic do in 4K.  You might see output from this camera on "big screen productions" in the next few years.

Is the product a risk?  All products are risks.  But I don't see that the current trends in the more general camera market says anything in that respect.

_[2019-05-01 23:47]
I thought I should give some "evidence" that shows that the Black Magic 4K is a success.  I just checked B&H and it is currently labelled their "#1 Seller".  It costs ~$1,300 US, and is only available via "pre-order" due to "limited quantities".  This has been the situation for months now, though if you look around on YouTube, many of the "reviewers" now have tried the camera, and many have switched to it.]_


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 17, 2020)

Sharp's 8K video camera now has a specific delivery schedule and fairly solid price.  According to DPreview.com  it will be availability 2nd half 2020 in Japan and "shortly after that" in the US.  The current estimated price is $4,000 US.


"Sharp 8K Video Camera appears at CES 2020 with some specs and availability details", Published Jan 15, 2020 by DPreview.com by "Brittany Hillen" 
"Sharp 8K Video Camera appears at CES 2020 with some specs and availability details"


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

*Why Sharp Won't Have Much Competition:*

I have seen a comment on a YouTube vid by some guy saying that by the time the Sharp camera comes out that there will be significant competition and that Sharp will simply be another camera.

The current information I have makes this highly unlikely.  Sharp has developed its own sensor, and probably, DSP as well.  It is going to be very difficult to catch up.  I'll just post a little of the current camera sensor specs and show how they fit the various major video resolutions:

Full HD 1920 (width only)
4K 3840
6K 5760
8K 7680

A7R3 (40 mp) 7952
M6 mk2 (33 mp) 6960
Z6 (25 mp) 6048

The ~24mp sensors are good for up to around "6k" resolution.  Even Canon's new 33mp sensor in the M6 ii cannot fully deliver "8k".  The A7R3's nominally 40mp sensor is about the smallest that can fully supply 8K resolution.  Even if the other companies have a good enough sensor, the support chips are going to be difficult.


----------



## TWX (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a feeling it's going to depend on if there's enough demand for 8k in budget cameras (compared to expensive professional cameras) and if the particular 8k standards they've chosen are what end up being the standards that win-out in the longrun.

I almost hate to say it, but it would not surprise me if a strong early market is for those that make adult content.  There seems to be a push for detail from consumers of that content that might justify 8k for productions if the cameras are affordable enough, and affordable cameras might help justify the costs associated with the rest of the production process, particularly in the editing room.  Production companies might have been able to _rent_ 8k cameras, but if the rest of their editing capabilities do not match then renting higher-res cameras might not have made sense.  If the whole suite from the sensor, through the editing process, to final packaging goes 8k then it might be easier to justify.


----------

